# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Medicinal trees

## WILCU

Hallo folks,

mijn naam is willem en woon op curacao in de nederlandse antillen of wel het eiland met de drie- z..z..z.. Of wel..
Zon...
Zee...
Zaligheid...

Ik ben gepensioneerd militair van het korps mariniers.

Ik ben hier op deze site gekomen om mijn ervaringen met andere te delen......en van anderen te leren

een prettige kennismaking en wens jullie a nice weekend..................

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Willem, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Fijn dat je je ervaringen hier wilt delen met anderen. Tot ziens op het forum dan.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

